# labor temperature change



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I know I read it somewhere that a goats temperature will change before labor and delivery but I can't find it. 

Is the does temperature a good indicator of labor and if so, what kind of temperature change is expected?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm. Never heard that before. Watching...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Dogs definitely do. You are supposed to take their temp every 2 to 4 hours to track when they will go into labor. Lol. My pregnant dog wanted nothing to do with that, lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Dogs definitely do. You are supposed to take their temp every 2 to 4 hours to track when they will go into labor. Lol. My pregnant dog wanted nothing to do with that, lol.


Is the temp supposed to go up or down?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

It goes down


----------

